# Dar un toque.



## SayaS

No sabía lo útil que es esta expresión en español hasta que tengo que utilizarla en alemán y no se ni como explicarme.
Como podría traduccirlo al alemán?

Cuando estés allí, dame un toque.
Wenn du da bist, ...

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## nievedemango

Wenn du da bist, *ruf mich kurz an!*

oder: Wenn du angekommen bist, *lass kurz bei mir klingeln!*


----------



## SayaS

Muchas gracias nievedemango 
Se pueden usar las dos indistintamente?


----------



## nievedemango

Pues, yo diría: *Ruf mich kurz an!*


----------



## SayaS

Al decir el kurz, se entiende que no tengo que cogerlo, que es un "toque", es asi?


----------



## nievedemango

El _kurz_ significa que no esperamos una llamada larga, sino que nos haga saber que ha llegado bien en algún sitio.

ejemplos:
1. Un joven viaja al extranjero y al despedirse su mamá le dice:  ¡Dame un toque para que sepa que has llegado bien allá! =  *Ruf mich kurz an*, damit ich weiß, dass du gut angekommen bist.

2. Ruf mich kurz an! Gib mir kurz Bescheid!  =  ¡Dame un toque para avisarme de .....   (no son llamadas largas)


*Lass kurz bei mir klingeln *significa que marcas un número sin esperar respuesta. =  ¡Hazme una llamada perdida!


Espero que entiendas mi español.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Sayas, ¡hola nieve! 

En efecto, el "toque" español es solo el Bescheid, el avisar, no necesariamente llamando por teléfono (aun si lógicamente lo implica). 

Yo diría:

Wenn du angekommen bist, sag mir einfach kurz Bescheid / gib mir kurz Bescheid / melde dich kurz.


----------



## SayaS

Muchas gracias por las dos respuestas! Ahora ya se que decir la próxima vez 

Un saludo.


----------



## jordi picarol

No sé de dónde será Sayas, pero de todas las acepciones que tiene la palabra "toque" ninguna tiene que ver directamente con llamadas telefónicas, cortas o largas.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

jordi picarol said:


> No sé de dónde será Sayas, pero de todas las acepciones que tiene la palabra "toque" ninguna tiene que ver directamente con llamadas telefónicas, cortas o largas.
> Saludos
> Jordi



En realidad, la que lo deduce así es Nieve (cfr.#2).


----------



## nievedemango

*Cuando estés allí*, dame un toque.  Eso era la pregunta de Sayas.

Por eso para mí se trata de una llamada telefónica o de marcar un número para que el móvil suene dos o tres veces, ya que hay una distancia entre las dos personas.
Además hablé con varios amigos españoles sobre este tema y me confirmaron que era correcto y que ellos también lo utilizaban.

No ignoro que hay un montón de otros significados de "toque", pero en este caso las traducciones de Geviert (_no necesariamente llamando por teléfono aun si lógicamente lo implica_)y las mías son correctas.

_Melde dich kurz!
Gib mir kurz Bescheid!
Ruf mich kurz an!
Lass kurz bei mir klingeln._


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

Sin duda puede entenderse en el sentido de "dar un toque" (de teléfono). En la frase en cuestión "cuando estés allí, dame un toque" quiere decir _avísame _cuando hayas llegado. ¿Cómo te aviso? Eso es ya otra pregunta.


----------



## nievedemango

Si, Geviert, ya me has entendido bien  (como siempre!  )

¿Cómo me avisas cuando hayas llegado? Vas a gritar? Vas a mandarme una paloma mensajera? Qué será _el toque_ desde la distancia? Creo que no hay ninguna duda.


----------



## baufred

... reducido al grano, significa para mi:

*dame un toque > gib mir Bescheid/lass es mich wissen* ... ni más ni menos ... la manera/ el medio del como no tiene importancia .. solo es adorno para detallarlo ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## SayaS

jordi picarol said:


> No sé de dónde será Sayas, pero de todas las acepciones que tiene la palabra "toque" ninguna tiene que ver directamente con llamadas telefónicas, cortas o largas.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Soy de España, pero ha todos los hispanohablantes que he conocido y les he dicho, "dame un toque" me han entendido...

Es llamar, dejar que suene una o dos veces y colgar. Nunca has escuchado esta expresión?? 


Cuando diga alguna de esas frases, ya veré la cara que me ponen y si me entienden, espero que si 

Muchas gracias a todos


----------

